# Redimensionner les partitions



## AppleSpirit (9 Août 2016)

Bonjour, 

Je possède El Capitan et Windows 10 en dual boot (boot Camp) sur mon macbook air 2015 et je souhaiterais redimensionner les partitions pour attribuer plus de place à El Capitan et moins à la partition BootCamp. Est-ce que c'est possible de le faire sans devoir réinstaller les systèmes d'exploitations ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2016)

*AppleSpirit
*
Fichtre ! Ta question concise brasse des eaux profondes. J'entrevois 3 réponses différentes, en fonction des outils que tu te donnes :

*- a)* utilitaire *diskutil* (= binaire UNIX natif dans l'OS - appelable en ligne de commande dans le «Terminal» ou piloté en mode graphique par l'«Utilitaire de Disque») => la réponse est : la partition du dessus (en terme de numérotation des blocs de *0* à *n* dans la Table de Partition *GPT*) = la partition *Macintosh HD* peut très bien être dilatée conservativement pour son système de fichiers et les données (Système et perso) qu'il gère ; mais la partition du  dessous = *BOOTCAMP* doit avoir son système de fichiers effacé (avec toutes les données Système et perso de Windows) > de manière à virer ses blocs au statut d'espace_libre > avant intégration de cet espace_libre en queue de la partition bénéficiaire *Macintosh HD* > avec déplacement sur les blocs en queue de disque de la partition intercalaire *Recovery HD* (par procédé de clonage en coulisse).

Bref : le volume *Macintosh HD* est conservé > le volume *BOOTCAMP* est détruit. La raison en est qu'une partition est gérée, quant à ses blocs, par un *système de fichiers* dont les fichiers sont ancrés sur les blocs de tête de la partition > cet ancrage constitue donc un "point origine" fixe pour la partition > par contre, en ce qui concerne la fin (limite basse) de la partition > s'il existe des blocs libres en-dessous de cette limite > alors un système de fichiers *jhfs+* (*Mac OS étendu journalisé*) seul (impossible avec aucun format de type Windows, ou même avec un *hfs+* non journalisé) peut être "étiré" quant à l'espace de blocs qu'il contrôle, ce qui revient à augmenter la taille de la partition.

Par contre, tu prends la partition *BOOTCAMP* du dessous : tu ne peux pas la raccourcir "par le haut", parce que l'en-tête de ce haut est constitué par l'ancrage fixe du système de fichiers *ntfs* que tu ne peux pas déplacer avec *diskutil*. Donc tu n'as pas d'autre choix que d'effacer ce système de fichiers, pour libérer les blocs correspondant à la partition *BOOTCAMP* [une partition = n blocs gérés par un système de fichiers > ce qui a pour conséquence l'enregistrement de cette section formatée dans la *GPT* (*G*UID *P*artition *T*able) du secteur de boot du disque ; de l'espace libre = n blocs non gérés par un système de  fichiers et donc exclus d'enregistrement dans la *GPT* du secteur de boot du disque].

En utilisant *diskutil* seul > il faut donc recréer ensuite une partition *BOOTCAMP* par l'«Assistant BootCamp» et y ré-installer «Windows» en _clean install_.

--------------------​
*- b)* le logiciel tiers «Winclone.app» (de _TwoCanoes_). Tu peux cloner au préalable le contenu de fichiers de la partition *BOOTCAMP* dans une image-archive *Win.winclone* > effacer *BOOTCAMP* par *diskutil* > dilater *Macintosh HD* par *diskutil* tout en rejetant une néo-partition *BOOTCAMP* plus courte au format *fat32* > rétro-cloner par «Winclone» un Système Windows démarrable dans le néo-volume *BOOTCAMP* à partir de l'image-archive *Win.winclone* servant de source («Winclone» reformate la partition *BOOTCAMP* de *fat32* en *ntfs* en préalable).

Il y a donc destruction de *BOOTCAMP* comme en *a)* et recréation d'un néo-*BOOTCAMP* vide > mais pas ré-installation ensuite > simplement rétro-clonage (ce qui facilite grandement les choses).

--------------------​
*- c)* le logiciel tiers «Camptune X.app» (de _Paragon_). Ce logiciel rend possible de re-dimensionner réciproquement la partition *Macintosh HD* et la partition *BOOTCAMP* sans suppression de la 2è. Ce serait donc le plus recommandable pour toi - mais il est payant (comme l'est d'ailleurs «Winclone» de la solution *a*).

Je n'ai aucune objection contre ce logiciel sauf une seule : c'est la totale obscurité de son manuel quant au procédé utilisé pour réaliser ce "prodige" hors de portée de *diskutil*. Il existe en Américain (comme pour tous les cas de figures possibles de l'expérience) une locution toute faite qui évite de former par soi-même une idée des choses en mode "créatif" : « _to insult someone's intelligence_ » : "insulter l'intelligence de quelqu'un" (en gros le prendre pour un crétin des alpes). Eh bien ! le manuel de «Camptune X.app» est entièrement une insulte à l'intelligence de l'utilisateur de Mac (dont la moindre des choses aurait été de présupposer qu'il se soit déjà servi de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» - voire de la commande *diskutil*).

Car comment donc «Camptune X» peut-il créer de l'espace libre avec les blocs du haut de la partition *BOOTCAMP*, afin de les recoller à la partition *Macintosh HD* du dessus > sans détruire le système de fichiers *ntfs* de Windows ancré sur l'en-tête de cette partition ? Manifestement, _Paragon_ a mis a point un procédé de déplacement sur les blocs (style "tapis-roulant") du système de fichiers *ntfs* liminaire et des données écrites à la suite, procédé qui doit présumablement commencer à partir du bas pour remonter progressivement jusqu'à l'en-tête du système de fichiers. Un résumé explicatif du schéma directeur du procédé éviterait à l'utilisateur de croire en une « magie » contrevenant à l'ordre des possibilités théoriques, pour lui permettre de mesurer la rationnalité de l'opération (pour le moins inquiétante _a priori_).

--------------------​


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Août 2016)

Ca c'est ce que j'appelle une réponse alambiquée. Merci infiniment !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Ca c'est ce que j'appelle une réponse alambiquée


... distillée par le bouilleur de cru de service






Si tu voulais opérer selon la méthode *a)* coûtant (quoique gratuite) l'installation de Windows > je peux t'indiquer les commandes à passer dans le «Terminal». Car l'installateur d'«El Capitan» ayant certainement greffé un format *CoreStorage* sur la partition *Macintosh HD* > utiliser l'«Assistant BootCamp» ou l'«Utilitaire de Disque» pour le re-partitionnement conduit fréquemment à des déboires dans ces conditions...


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2016)

Non je n'ai rien dit....
N'ayant pas lu au préalable la prose de MacO, je ne faisais que proposer une solution deja décrite en option b)

(Nota: je ne fais non plus aucune confiance à CampTune, faute d'avoir une explication rationnelle de la magie promise par Paragon)


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Août 2016)

Pour être sincère c'est la méthode payante C) CampTune qui me séduit le plus car elle me permettrait d'éviter de réinstaller l'OS.


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2016)

A tes risques et périls... Je te conseille de faire un clone de ta partition OS X avant, au cas où ces manipulations magiques te fassent tout perdre. 
(Une image-disque WinClone de la partition BootCamp serait egalement une sage précaution, mais ça nécessite d'acheter WinClone)

Tiens nous au courant du résultat (car personnellement, je n'ai pas osé tester CampTune)


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Août 2016)

CampTune ne coûte que 15 Euros, je vais évidemment opter pour cette solution. Vous vous rendez compte du temps qu'elle me fait gagner cette app. ! Le pire qui m'a fait éclater d'admiration c'est qu'il paraît qu'il n'est même pas nécessaire de redémarrer la machine hahah, j'adore ce genre de détails. Vive les développeurs pour Mac !

https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/camptune/eshop.html


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2016)

Si ça fonctionne comme promis, c'est sûr que tu vas gagner un temps énorme. 

Si ça foire...

On attend ton retour car si ça fonctionne, c'est bon à savoir pour le conseiller à l'avenir. 

(N'oublies pas tes sauvegardes avant de te lancer!)


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2016)

Je crains qu'on ait perdu AppleSpirit...


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Je crains qu'on ait perdu AppleSpirit...



Si le hardi explorateur des « _selvas_ » : *AppleSpirit* ne resurgit pas (tel _Fawcett_ au temps jadis) > l'aimable assistance soupçonnera qu'ait pu se produire quelque sauvage réduction de tête à la mode _Jivaro_

... car décoiffant était le programme prévu par le guide «Camptune X» :  rétrécir la partition *BOOTCAMP* en dégageant de l'espace libre "par le haut" >  gérer le format *CoreStorage* que l'installateur d'«El Capitan» greffe par défaut sur la partition *Macintosh HD* > gérer l'obstacle de la partition de secours *Recovery HD* en intercalaire (*disk0s3*) entre *Macintosh HD* (*disk0s2*) et *BOOTCAMP* (*disk0s4*) > de manière à remiser l'espace libre dégagé en fond de partition *Macintosh HD* > tout en descendant la *Recovery HD* sur les blocs à toucher par en-dessus la partition *BOOTCAMP*...

- qui c'est-y qui a causé d'alambic ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Août 2016)

Bonjour, pardon j'ai beaucoup de choses à faire ces temps et je suis sur le point de partir en vacances avec mon mac. Je préfère effectuer l'expérimentation potentiellement incriminante dont vous parlez à mon retour. Vous aurez donc les nouvelles à ce sujet vers fin août.

Dans l'attente, je vous remercie sincèrement pour l'aide et les conseils précieux que vous m'avez apportés jusqu'ici.


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2016)

Bonnes vacances et tiens nous au courant en rentrant de ton test de CampTune!


----------



## AladdinVonSane (1 Novembre 2016)

Je m'associe à AppleSpirit et vous remercie pour ces réponses détaillées ! 

Moi c'est l'inverse que je souhaite faire, agrandir ma partition windows,si j'ai bien compris la "magie" de CampTune X permettrait de le faire... bon je vais quand même faire des sauvegardes (enfin des clones, selon le prix de WinClone...) avant, d'ici deux ou trois semaines, je vous tiendrais au courant de la réussite (certaine ! ;-)) de CampTune !


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2016)

AladdinVonSane a dit:


> si j'ai bien compris la "magie" de CampTune X


Ce n'est pas de la magie, mais je confirme que Camptune X permet le redimensionnement en toute tranquillité, ce que ne sait pas faire Utilitaire de disque lorsqu'il y a une partition Boot Camp.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2016)

*AladdinVonSane*

Tu n'as pas tort de faire des sauvegardes au préalable.

Je ne suis pas au fait de la programmation de «Camptune X» - mais à tout le moins, pour permettre de se représenter rationnellement les choses, voici ce qu'il est possible d'imaginer.

Suppose que tu aies 3 partitions superposées (du point de vue de la numération des blocs) : une *Macintosh HD* de *500 Go* > une *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* > une *BOOTCAMP* de *250 Go*. Tu veux augmenter la *BOOTCAMP* à *350 Go* > ce qui implique de rétrécir la *Macintosh HD* à *350 Go* également.

Il est très facile, avec l'utilitaire *diskutil*, de repartitionner non destructivement la *Macintosh HD* à *350 Go* > ce qui permet de créer une nouvelle partition vide (en-dessous de la *Recovery HD* qui reste toujours accollée à la *Macintosh HD* dans ces opérations de re-partitionnement) de *150 Go* > juste au-dessus, donc, de la *BOOTCAMP*.

Là où «CampTune X» doit déployer sa tactique, c'est sur ce point : je me figure qu'ils ont trouvé un procédé pour cloner bloc à bloc les blocs de la *BOOTCAMP* sur les blocs de la nouvelle partition vide juste au-dessus > de telle sorte que les blocs déjà clonés de la *BOOTCAMP* soient virés au statut de blocs libres > ce qui permet de déplacer la limite de la partition du dessus en lui faisant absorber ces blocs libres > sur lesquels la suite de blocs de la *BOOTCAMP* se trouve alors clonée et etc. jusqu'à atteinte des derniers blocs disponibles de la *BOOTCAMP* intégrés à la limite de la nouvelle partition unique qui fait alors *350 Go*. Ce procédé doit être « discret », càd. opérer par "tranches de blocs", chacune clonée à son tour sur une tranche égale de la partition d'accueil > puis libérée sur la partition donneuse > avant d'être intégrée à la partition bénéficiaire > et devenir une tranche de blocs clonable.

En cas de plantage du processus : il semble évident que la partition *Macintosh HD* rétrécie au préalable doit être intacte > idem pour la *Recovery HD* collée en-dessous > mais que l'ensemble du Système Windows doit être perdu.


----------



## AppleSpirit (30 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai finalement utilisé campTune et ça a très bien fonctionné, c'est très efficace et extrêmement simple, rien à redire. J'ai seulement un problème, c'est que j'ai toujours utilisé Parallels desktop pour virtualiser le Windows 10 qui est présent sur ma partition Boot Camp. Or, depuis que j'ai redimensionné la taille des partitions macOS et Boot Camp il m'est devenu impossible d'utiliser Parallels desktop même en le réinstallant complètement car Parallels desktop me parle d'une erreur et d'un fichier manquant. Existe-t-il une solution à cet égard ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2017)

Il serait intéressant d'avoir la vision de l'organisation nouvelle des partitions après le travail de camptune. 

Tu peux commencer par donner le retour d'un 
diskutil list
dans le Terminal?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2017)

*r e m y* avait écrit :


r e m y a dit:


> Je crains qu'on ait perdu AppleSpirit...


mais non !​

AppleSpirit a dit:


> J'ai finalement utilisé campTune et ça a très bien fonctionné, c'est très efficace et *extrêmement simple*



c'est le charme des apparences...​​


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Octobre 2017)

```
Last login: Tue Oct 31 15:58:47 on ttys000
mbpdemacbookpro:~ pro$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         133.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                116.5 GB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         503.3 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +133.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            105.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

mbpdemacbookpro:~ pro$
```


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2017)

Ouch! Et en plus tu as fait ça sur un volume APFS???
Là je suis bluffé...


Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne vois pas à quoi correspond la partition Windows Recovery de 500 Mo. 
Elle était là avant?


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Octobre 2017)

Alors j'ait utilisé campTune sur un MacBook Pro de fin 2016 (quasi même modèle que le tout récent 2017) alors que j'utilisais Sierra. Ensuite quelques mois après avoir repartitionné avec campTune j'ai fait la mise à jour vers HighSierra. En d'autres termes les fichiers n'étaient pas de type APFS au moment où j'ai utilisé CampTune.


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2017)

Je comprends mieux. 
Par contre cette partition Windows Recovery de 500Mo, tu sais à quoi elle correspond?


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Octobre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Je comprends mieux.
> Par contre cette partition Windows Recovery de 500Mo, tu sais à quoi elle correspond?



Non je n'en ai aucune idée.


----------



## zeltron54 (31 Octobre 2017)

@remy 


r e m y a dit:


> Par contre cette partition Windows Recovery de 500Mo, tu sais à quoi elle correspond?



C'est la partition de récupération de windows 10 (j'ai la même à 5 Mo prés)


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2017)

Ah ok, je ne savais pas (je n'ai que Windows 7 sur mes Mac)


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Novembre 2017)

et ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Novembre 2017)

Rien... la structure du disque semble tout à fait correcte (j'avais juste un doute sur ce Xindows Recovery que je ne connsaissias pas, mais il est normal avec Windows 10)


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Novembre 2017)

D'accord, la structure du disque est correcte. Je me permets toutefois de reposer ma question au cas où vous pourriez m'aider : 

J'ai toujours utilisé Parallels desktop pour virtualiser le Windows 10 qui est présent sur ma partition Boot Camp. Or, depuis que j'ai redimensionné la taille des partitions macOS et Boot Camp il m'est devenu impossible d'utiliser Parallels desktop même en le réinstallant complètement car Parallels desktop me parle d'une erreur et d'un fichier manquant. Existe-t-il une solution à cet égard ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## r e m y (4 Novembre 2017)

Je ne connais pas Parallels desktop, j'utilise VMWare Fusion. 
Essaie dans Parallels, de supprimer ta machine virtuelle et recree-la à partir du "nouveau" BootCamp.


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Novembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne connais pas Parallels desktop, j'utilise VMWare Fusion.
> Essaie dans Parallels, de supprimer ta machine virtuelle et recree-la à partir du "nouveau" BootCamp.



J'ai déjà essayé de faire cela, mais le problème persiste.


----------



## r e m y (4 Novembre 2017)

Tu devrais poser la question à Paragon car si c est CampTune qui cree ce probleme avec Parallels, ils sont certainement au courant et pourront te dire comment le résoudre.


----------

